

AdSpike: An Adwords side project turned into a product - pinky07
http://www.adspike.com

======
pinky07
AdSpike was a side project to optimize our Google AdWords campaign using the
AdWords API in Python. The results were incredible. So, we turned it into a
real product over the past 4 weeks.

------
wusatiuk
looks great, will give it a try.

which campaign types are currently supported? which library have you used for
coding the algos?

~~~
odoomge
Exception for now : remarketing campaigns are not included.

~~~
wusatiuk
awesome. i wish you all the best with the tools start. :)

